# Cognitive Functions In Pictures! ADD YOURS!!!!!!!!



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello budddddies! I thought about cognitive functions a lot lately and I was imagining how each of us "see them". At least that is something I am interested in, because I am a visual thinker. 

So here are my perceptions of each cognitive functions. You can add yours and explain how you see each of them. Name some daily situations and phrases that are typical for each.

HAVE FUN!!!







Ne (Extraverted Intuition) Most visible in ENTPs and ENFPs







Ti (Introverted Thinking) Most visible in INTPs and ISTPs







Fe (Extraverted Feeling) Most visible in ENFJs and ESFJs







Si (Introverted Sensing) Most visible in ISTJs and ISFJs


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ni (Introverted Intuition) Most visible in INTJs and INFJs







Te (Extraverted Thinking) Most visible in ENTJs and ESTJs







Fi (Introverted Feeling) Most visible in INFPs and ISFPs







Se (Extraverted Sensing) Most visible in ESTPs and ESFPs


----------



## KalimofDaybreak (Aug 6, 2015)

@Octopus1

Here's what came to mind for Ni:









It's that fascination with the unknown, surreal, even somewhat dark that is characteristic of my Ni, at the least. Look especially at the child's face in the bottom left. It's a good anthropomophization.

EDIT: I don't know why it has that thumbnail attached...it was my Ne image, but I didn't really think it was terribly insightful, so I 'deleted' it.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

KalimofDaybreak said:


> @Octopus1
> 
> Here's what came to mind for Ni:
> 
> ...


The image you used for Ni makes me think more of Si, everything carefully stored away and ready to be used for future reference.


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@Another Lost Cause I was gonna say the same thing


----------



## KalimofDaybreak (Aug 6, 2015)

@Another Lost Cause @Octopus1

Haha, I didn't even think about it that way. I was getting at the general feel of the picture, not so much what was actually in it. Although, the kid's face is definitely where I was placing the emphasis.


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@KalimofDaybreak your profile pic is more appropriate for the Ni, obviously


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

This is interesting. I'll add mine.

Ni:









Te: 










Fi:









Se:


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

*Fi*










*Se*










*Ni*











*Te*


----------



## KalimofDaybreak (Aug 6, 2015)

Octopus1 said:


> @KalimofDaybreak your profile pic is more appropriate for the Ni, obviously


That...is very true. I don't know why I didn't think of that.


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yall are very creative! It's great! But I noticed one thing, how @Lelu put a picture of an eye for Se (Extraverted Sensing), and @Vespera put an eye for Fi (Introverted Feeling). It made me just think about how everything is relative. It all depends on your point of view.

I am an ENTP and I can't resist to debate both sides at ones. :wink: After all, that's what us, ENTPs are for. 

Ok, so I can understand Lelu's reason for putting an eye to simbolize Extraverted Sensing, as for eyes are our "windows" to the external world. Everything that happens (physically, not in an abstract way) around us is "scanned" by our eyes. Eyes are all about "the present moment", about how things literally are, eyes don't see metaphors, symbols and underlyinng patterns (so they definitely aren't suitable for Ni), they also don't CREATE anything new and they are not the epicenter of ideas and creativity (so they are not for Ne, as well)... 
I can go function by function and explain why eyes aren't a logically well explained symbol for any of them exept for Se/Fi, but there is no reason for that.

After all, eyes are instruments for one of our SENSES and it is clear why they can represent Extraverted Sensing, because all that eyes represent (that I listed above) are the things that Se is "known for". 



But that is from the perspective of the environement. I always that that a picture should represent how we see cognitive functions from our point of view.
So, even though we use eyes, both literally and metaphorically for Se, I think that a picture that shows Se should be something THAT WE SEE WITH Se, NOT WHAT WE SEE IT WITH. 

So representing Se, a picture (in my opinion) can never contain ourselves, as we are the observers and what I see when I think Se is just LITERALLY the space around me. The room/objects/people that are around me. Without thinking of the atmosphere (that's what intuitives would do, not people with high Se, aka Sensors), or the emotions that were domineering (strong Fe).

Therefor I can understand why eyes can represent Fi (Introverted Feeling). Maybe that is better. I also noticed that the eye that represents the Fi has this flame coming out of it that, in my eyes (no pun intended :tongue represent the warmth of emotions. Very deep, and very strongggg emotions. The Se eye is blue and cold and somehow it comes across as "realistic" and "it is what it is", just like Se, which, for me is the most raw and unrefined function, but not in a bad way.

So, if I could choose wich one of those is more relevant, it would be Vespera's Fi eye. 

But, my favorite "eye" is Lelu's Ni eye. Because it is really symbolic and the picture is one of those things that isn't really obvious for itself. It is philosophical and you HAVE to take a moment to understand it, just like Ni work! I bet that some sensors didn't even get that it's an eye right away! Haha :laughing::tongue: Must say, great job @Lelu . Not only was it amazing choice for the Ni, but that Ni is more of a INTJ-like Ni, than an INFJ-like Ni. I am sure you now what I mean. Also, you only did your functions!  Ni, Te, Fi, Se. What about Si, Fe, Ti, Ne? Huh? 
So maybe the con that I noticed is that your pics aren't that "basic" which is not good here. They don't really speak for themselves, you put them in a context wich was obvious, so when I saw an eye (mysterious kind), controlling hand, phoenix and an eye (literall one) I new it was Ni-Te-Fi-Se aka INTJ. But had you put them seperately and hadn't I already seen your type, I wouldn't have guessed what each picture represents. Like, I wouldn't know what the phoenix is for. I could've confused it for some other function. I would have especially hard time with the eye (ofcourse) hahaha. 

But your Ni picture blew me away. I may say that it is maye even better than mine. Can you tell me the author, or the name of the pic or where you ound it?


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

@Octopus1 I think youre an ESFJ


----------



## Turquoise Rain (Feb 15, 2016)

karmachameleon said:


> @Octopus1 I think youre an ESFJ


How the hell did your Ti come up with that? I mean, I know you don't externalize your thought process but just saying your conclusion won't make her understand why you don't agree with her said type.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Turquoise Rain said:


> How the hell did your Ti come up with that? I mean, I know you don't externalize your thought process but just saying your conclusion won't make her understand why you don't agree with her said type.


She acts exactly like another ESFJ here that was insisting that she was another type, and ive seen all of octopus threads.


----------



## Turquoise Rain (Feb 15, 2016)

karmachameleon said:


> She acts exactly like another ESFJ here that was insisting that she was another type, and ive seen all of octopus threads.


Has anyone tried to logically debate with her about that? If she refuses to see their points of view, she should notice at least that this is a very uncommon attitude for an ENTP.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Turquoise Rain said:


> Has anyone tried to logically debate with her about that? If she refuses to see their points of view, she should notice at least that this is a very uncommon attitude for an ENTP.


about octopus?

http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/752770-i-am-entp-why-do-people-often-think-i-am-entj.html


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@Turquoise Rain I don't respond to ignorant people. I used to, and I had a lot of fun doing it, but then I realized that I have other sources of fun in my (real) life. :wink: That's when I decided that the only time I will spend here is to do what I love and what I am absolutely competent doing: psychology, specificly MBTI and Enneagram. I love discussing any topic with people who are relevant and competent, which @karmachameleon is not. End of story.

And, yes! He HAS seen all of my threads, which is SO sad. I have never been a stalker! It's borderline sad/hilariously funny. Whatever I wrote, whatever I said, I wrote it with the maximum level of competence, eloquence and briliance. After all, you can check out my other threads... :laughing: This guy has been trolling without a single scientific explenation of why he disagrees with me.

Bottom line: the question linked above clearly states that I don't doubt who I am in ANY way. For people who can read, I only said: "Why do I come across as some other type?", I didn't doubt that I WAS an ENTP. But my curiosity is fading away, like it usually does with an ENTP. :crazy:
I will NEVER EVER prove myself to anybody. "I am not what you think about me". I am an ENTP. But I find it so hilarious when people, ehm, "people" try to prove that I am not. :laughing: That is seriously pathetic. To be a hater and a stalker to a person that you dont even know. I wonder, where does that fixation of yours come from? Why are you so obsessed with me? :laughing:

That is the truth. I have done tests, talked about my life.... Anyway, it would be realy childish from me to continue arguing. All that I needed to say is said. 

If there is NO LOGIC for me to state my opinion, I won't waste my time. #thatshowirole Oh, and, BTW, ESFJ?! LMAO :laughing:


----------



## Turquoise Rain (Feb 15, 2016)

@Octopus1 ENTPs usually just say "I don't care" when they are not interested in debating instead of writing an essay explaining why they don't care and won't answer.

They also aren't that judgemental towards others and don't act defensive when questioned.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

Let's keep this thread on topic and friendly.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Si


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Octopus1 said:


> @Turquoise Rain I don't respond to ignorant people. I used to, and I had a lot of fun doing it, but then I realized that I have other sources of fun in my (real) life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Karmachameleon stalks me too! She's so creepy!


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

ANYWAY!

I put Fi as an eye with flames. Because Fi is like a "locked away" intensity that burns like a flame. It seems warm sometimes, but it can burn if unleashed.

Se like a storm, because it's fast, energetic, always moving and doing many things at once and never stays in one place.

Ni is like that strange, colorful spiral. It's colorful and always going onward towards some unseen destination.

Te like the roaring lioness. Powerful, strong, and protective especially when paired with Fi. But it's very hard to control when stressed.


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@Vespera I respect your choice of pics. Good job! :wink: And all the troll lives for is attention! Remember that! Don't feed 'em! :laughing:


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

@Octopus1 

I figured for the purpose of the thread, it was best to keep it at my functions for now at least, in order to be most concise and accurate. 

Regarding Ni : Thanks! I definitely knew exactly what I was looking for before finding this: A Road leading to a Tree in a very specific form and a reflection, but this was more than I even imagined. It is by Aldana Zanetta, called _The Walk of Life._ One of the most powerful paintings I've ever seen. The eye is one of the most powerful parts: Introspective, reflective, and even judgemental in those regards. So many significant pieces, and all of them lead back to a single perspective and a single idea. 

I am actually curious to see an INFJ post their view of Ni since you mention it. I have an idea of what it may look like.

Regarding Fi : Honestly, this is the only form that I could show for this. I chose the Phoenix because even if one has no other freedom in their life, their beliefs, passion, desires, and emotions will always be free. And while it can be fiery and passionate, it can also be tumultuous or sometimes defeated. Even if its burn turns to a flicker, it can return, as bright as ever. 

Regarding Context : Interesting. All of them make sense to me individually and as a part of the whole (the point of the thread as I see it: Perspective), but I will agree that there is a collective aspect of it that is greater than the parts themselves. There's a strength in that I believe, sharing our different perspectives regarding our own type and thus giving us a different way to look at other types.

Great thread, it's likely one of my favorites.


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@Lelu well thanks! :wink: Your explanation for Introverted Feeling is really marvelous! And thank you for sharing the name of the pic!

Also, you said that you may have idea for the INFJ "kind" of Ni. Feel free to add that to. And, if you know how to attract more people to this thread, please do! 

:crazy:


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@Lelu well thanks! :wink: Your explanation for Introverted Feeling is really marvelous! And thank you for sharing the name of the pic!

Also, you said that you may have idea for the INFJ "kind" of Ni. Feel free to add that to. And, if you know how to attract more people to this thread, please do! 

:crazy:


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

I see you guys watching! :wink: @slice22358 @A Temperamental Flutist! Add your pictures!


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Vespera said:


> Karmachameleon stalks me too! She's so creepy!


Haha okay says the 20 something emo adult with too much eyeliner who cried because she was a sensor.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Ni







Fe







Ti







Se


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

Turquoise Rain said:


> @_Octopus1_ ENTPs usually just say "I don't care" when they are not interested in debating instead of writing an essay explaining why they don't care and won't answer.
> 
> They also aren't that judgemental towards others and don't act defensive when questioned.


Is it anyone's issue to argue of other user's type on this thread? Why not argue on their page instead? And why should every ENTP act alike? Why not take the raised issue and debate the other person for their views? Unless they're trolling they should offer some answers. Debating is fun, anyway :laughing:

Damn, I'd like to get trolled again. It's been a while. Well, I guess I'm too old and boring for that :sad: Too much thinking and drinking causes too much wrinkling.


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@karmachameleon I am glad that you finally decided to talk about phycology in a manner where you don't only satisfy your Id, but where you use words, or, in this case: pictures! :happy: Good for you for being healthy, finally!

As you know, I don't judge, I just analize (Ne-TI :wink: ) and I will say a word or two about your pics.

First of all, your Ni is VERY good. It really showcases the depth and the inner "universe" of a Ni-dom person... *cough*cough* The "land" so wild and reach and deep that not even its own master can't really explore it fully. 

I have to WIDELY disagree with you on your Fe picture. The vibe I get from the pic is Te, Te and only Te. I see it says it is the Nazis, so I am not gonna go off-topic once again (if you know what I mean :wink talking about Hitler and wheather he used his Fe (wich I don't think he had) or Te to attract others and organize them in this unhumanly strong and powerful army, but I am saying that the PICTURE itself doesn't represent anything Fe-like.
The thing that I posted (people helping a duck and her ducklings) is what is the classical and pure Fe, which is the EXACT opposit eof what you posted here. Again, not being offensive to you personally, but, as a Rational, I can seem a little unsentimental in the words.

I can see where you were going with your Ti. But for me, it is rather an Si picture. Just because its parts of MACHINES that are perfectly organize, doesn't make it all "mechanical" like the Ti is. Ti is deducting things, from a bigger picture to smaller details, part by part, in a form of a tree, like I posted it. Maybe I am just too much of a visual thinker. :crazy: But Ti is breaking something into its logical parts in a manner where you can see what came out of what, because all the "parts" are expanding more and more on each "layer" of thinking aka the "tree" becomes wider and wider just from one root (wich can be, for example Ne for ENTPs, Se for ESTPs, Fe for INFJs, or just an inner stimuli for Ti-dom like ISTPs and INTPs).
The picture you used for Ti is a perfect example of Si. Things are stored orderly and "neat" so that they can be easily "found" and "recognized", but there is no necessary expansion of the structure. This IS what it IS. It's like with a recepie: here are the ingridients you need. It's all pf them. Here. (Si) I hope you understand the metaphor. Tis pic just cannot represent Ti, because is a NEVER ending process by deffinition, because you can always analize more and therefor break smth into more "parts". It is sufficient by itself. While Si is what it is. When you find all the pieces, the puzzle is over.

Your Se pic is also hard for me to understand. For me it can be two things, depending from your stand point, either Te (which we already had) or Fi. I can't remember, but a very creative person earlier put a picture of a roaring LIONESS representing Te, which I thought is genious. The only difference is that this is a MALE lion. :laughing: But that doesn't mean that he can represent something totally different in both quantity, quality and attitude. 
The roaring lioness was a perfect example of Te, becasue not only is she "ordering" and "demending", also, the angle of the picture suggests its Te, not Fi, for example. Here is why: she was on the left side of the picture, at a profile, "screaming" to someone on the right. Although, there was nobody else on the picture, you can imagine her "slaves" or "peasants" whom she is ordering to. She is "making them" move forward, because of the direction (left>right). She is in charge, she is the executive she is the boss. 

Your lion can also mean that Te, but, believe it or not, the angle of the pic just doesn't give me that vibe. For me it is Fi. And here is why: we see him from the (relative) front. That indicates to me that what we should focus on is HIMSELF, or maybe even what is IN him, rather than his correlation with anything external. This is why it represents an internal function. There are NO other objects/animals in the pic, nor the pic needs anything else (like the lioness did) in order to be complete.

I look at the pic and I see intensity and fiery emotions. I see Fi. Like Lelu's Phoenix. I know that Fi aren't as expressive as Fe, but usually the strength of their emotions is greater and this is just how it looks when Fi breaks out. I know that I should look at the pic itself, but I can't help but notice the CONTEX of it. I see Fi, but rather perifery Fi, as it happens to be like an scielent bomb that nobody knew of, but it can explode if the circumstances are right. Perifery Fi is ENTJs and ESTJs most unlikely and rarely used weapon and, as any perifery function, usually manifests itself in a non-typical and not necessarily healthy way. Trust me, when an ENTJ exploades, even though their emotions are internal, they come out leaking and dropping everywhere. It's not like Fe where the flow of talking about emotions is even and carefree and natural. So, yeah... I see Fi in the lion.

Anyway, thank you for participating and I would be glad to get to now your reasoning skills behind the pic-choosing process as well as I get to now YOU, @karmachameleon. :wink: God bless!


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

@Octopus1

It represents Fe in the way that people are coming together to build a sense of community and unity. Even if it's bad, who gives a shit? It's a good picture. It's Fe as fuck. I don't get where you see Te which is concerned about the effectivity of objects..?
Ti likes to understand how things work (taking things apart) and see logical connections between things. Which is demonstrated in the pic as well.
Se is being aggressive, direct, competitive, rather than Si which is about your subjective sensory experience and wants everything to be enjoyable and comfortable.


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

(source) - Ni







(source) - Ni







(source) - Fe








- (source) - Ti (I'm not saying Ti-users don't know shit which I presume could be one interpretation of the questionmark... But rather that Ti manifests as the questions "why" and "how", and there's always many sides to an answer - so the questionmark consists of questionmarks of different colours... I hope you see what I mean)







(source) - Se (gief moar food)


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

(Monty Python) - Se going bananas







(source) - The life of one with inferior Se...


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@karmachameleon It is honestly nice to see you standing on your feet again in a mbti kind of way... Get it? Feet? No? OK.... *walks away* :laughing: 
I respect that you are EXPLAINING now your point of view. That is a good step ahead. 

I understand what you mean with the Fe, but this pic just doesn't represent that. This you gotta distinguish: sympathy and empathy. Sympathy is when somebody is sorry that you are hurting, for example, even though they are not going threw that. Like when somebody dies in your friends family and you show SYMPATHY by saying: "I am sorry for your loss", even though you aren't going threw that. That is usually associated with Fi. The higher, the more prominent. Empathy on the other hand is one of the words that describes Fe the best. Imagine a room full of people with plaster-cases. Some of them have broken arms, some broken legs, and they can all express empathy by saying: "I know how it is", becasue they are GOING threw or WERE going threw the same thing like other people.

Fe is about HELPING others, comforting them by your own experience (which is best seen in Si-Fe aka ISFJ, but in pretty much any Fe user), meaning that you recognize your pain in theirs in wanting to help them. For example, the person helping the duck may now how it is to hae kids who don't listen and behave so, she is helping the duck with the little duckies. :kitteh: Fe is all about being expressive and a lot of "awwing" and "I feel you". 

This Nazi army perfectly aligned, taking orders from their Fuhrer (if we analize the context, not a function, itself), shows me Te-Fi Aka what TJs have. Sorry.

The Se makes little t no sense to me, as I have already explained that. 

The Ti DOES like taking things apart, like me, an ESFJ! :laughing::tongue: #sarcasm . That is true. Ti likes seeing LOGICAL CONNECTIONS between things. Couldn't agree more.... But that is not what the picture represents. As anybody can see, there is no PHYSICAL (literal) or metaphorical (symbolic) connection between any of the objects on the pic. They can be looked at as individual pieces that have NO connection whatsoever, that are just perfectly stored and ready to be used, just like shoes in my shoe-closet! :laughing: :crazy: That is Si, my friend.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

the fuck


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Octopus1 said:


> @karmachameleon It is honestly nice to see you standing on your feet again in a mbti kind of way... Get it? Feet? No? OK.... *walks away* :laughing:
> I respect that you are EXPLAINING now your point of view. That is a good step ahead.
> 
> I understand what you mean with the Fe, but this pic just doesn't represent that. This you gotta distinguish: sympathy and empathy. Sympathy is when somebody is sorry that you are hurting, for example, even though they are not going threw that. Like when somebody dies in your friends family and you show SYMPATHY by saying: "I am sorry for your loss", even though you aren't going threw that. That is usually associated with Fi. The higher, the more prominent. Empathy on the other hand is one of the words that describes Fe the best. Imagine a room full of people with plaster-cases. Some of them have broken arms, some broken legs, and they can all express empathy by saying: "I know how it is", becasue they are GOING threw or WERE going threw the same thing like other people.
> ...


Uh.. you got all the functions wrong. not surprised tho.


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@Elaihr I sure do unerstand what you mean! WOW! VERY fine work you have done there my friend. I am really impressed with the Ti question mark and, most importantly, your explanation of it. That IS true Ti, which you seem to have pretty well-developed for an INFJ.
The bruised leg blew me away! :laughing: I like how you "zoomed out" too se the wider context, where you didn't only wrote Se, but "a person with perifery Se". WOW, just WOW!

You know what, my original idea was to find pics that represent a function itself, NOT in a context. Where you would look at a pic and say: "Ahh, that's fe", for example. But now that I hae enough of those, you gave me an idea to find pics that represent functions AND their positions.

Like, the same pic wouldn't be used for dominant Te and for tertiary Te. (Especially not for perifery Te :laughing. So let's make this MORE challenging! Let's put pics that represent functions AND let's focus on the context (whether that function is dominant, auxiliary, tertiary or perifery and what type does this belong to). Or we can post a pic and make others guess what function it represents, OK?


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@karmachameleon ! Hahah not surprised either, buddy! Peace out! :wink:


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Octopus1 said:


> @karmachameleon ! Hahah not surprised either, buddy! Peace out! :wink:


about what lmao?


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

Octopus1 said:


> @Elaihr You know what, my original idea was to find pics that represent a function itself, NOT in a context. Where you would look at a pic and say: "Ahh, that's fe", for example. But now that I hae enough of those, you gave me an idea to find pics that represent functions AND their positions.


It came quite naturally to me, but it's no wonder really, inferior Se has a way of acknowledging itself quite brutally. Forget your Se for a second and it literally smacks you in the face. Or that bony part of your ankle, or your ulnar nerve, or pretty much anywhere that really hurts a lot. I'm glad I haven't been hit by a truck yet... 

I'm glad you liked my interpretations anyway, they make sense to me (obviously) but it's nice to know I manage to get it across to others as well  

And about having a good grip of Ti: I think that's what happens when you have an INTJ for a father, who has often promoted the Ni-Ti loop (it's put me into less than favorable positions at times, but as with most things I believe there can be something good in it). The good thing is, I think my father was the only one who acknowledged my need to know why and how things work; most grown ups kept giving me the answer "just because" all the time (I told myself I'd think about it when I grew up but as maybe then I'd see their point but honestly, I still think it's the shittiest answer you could give a child). Anyway, my dad wasn't like that at all. Only when my Ti-investigations clashed with his need for Te-efficiency. It was always okay to ask questions about most things, except his Te conclusions. They've always been sacred  

This is how I interpret Te in general:








PS. I actually like it when other people's interpretations and pictures of choice aren't the same as mine, it makes me rethink my definitions. Try keeping the fighting to a minimum if you can (to all of those involved), this is a fun thread and a fun idea and it'd be a shame if it got closed down or went sour because of some conflict about different interpretations ^^'


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

New idea? Let's do it! I'll be the first.
The function I will analize now is Ne aka Extraverted Intuition. I chose this one because I know about it more than any other function, I use it 24/7! :crazy:

As we all now, Ne is all about possibilities and what COULD be. It is maybe the most "shapeless: function out of all. And in a good way, meaning that you just can't contain it "in a bottle". If I could think of any element to represent Ne, it would be air: essential, yet, we can't see it (abstract), it's everywhere, it's changeable it cannot be tamed. Better to say Ne is air in INTPs and INFPs (auxiliary Ne), but a wind, or a storm (brainstorm :wink: :crazy in ENTPs and ENFPs.
Ne is all about "what could be", not "what is" (like Se). Ne sees beyond the obvious and likes to find correlations between external things, so that the Ne user can understand how things work (Ne-Ti, ENTP), or to see how those external things reflect into Ne user's inner moral compas and reach emotional world (Ne-Fi, ENFP). 
People with high Ne are creative, multi-tasking, novelty ppl who are very intellectual, abstract. They are often interested in art, philosophy, rather than sports or hedonistic activities (which is NOT NECESSARILY the case always). They choose, ehm, WE choose INNOVATION over IMPLEMANTATION, as we are not born to take orders and to follow a routine, but to create our own trade-marks that we will be remembered by. 
Ne users are least likely to be conformists, to have the need to "fit in", because they want to be and they ARE unique. They are not mainstream in the most genious and alluring way. They are least likely to value tradition and they are most likely to be liberal and they are always ahead of their time.
Eccentric, eclectic and electric would be the words to describe Ne the best.

Here are the MBTI types that use Ne:
Ne dominant: ENTP, ENFP
Ne auxiliary: INTP, INFP
Ne tertiary: ESTJ, ESFJ
Ne perifery: ISTJ, ISFJ

The tertiary and perifery functions are part of the "unconciousness" in a way, and therefor, the Ne in those places isn't that obvious. That's why I am going to talk about Ne dominant and Ne auxiliary here.


DOMINANT NE USERS

I was always wondering if ENTPs Ne is different from ENFPs Ne. And, by the deffinition, it is NOT! If we only look at the both Nes, they are by deffinition the same. But let's "zoom out" and see the wider context. *zooming out* No, no! Not THAT wide! *oops, sorry* That's ok! :crazy: Let's zoom out as wide as the auxiliary function goes. I want to compare the Ne-Ti aspect of ENTPs and the Ne-Fi aspect of ENFPs. We will do it with the help of these pictures:

ENTP (Ne-Ti)








The first pic represents the ENTPs two main cognitive functions, the Extroverted Intuition and Introverted Thinking and the mechanism that exists between those two. I couldn't have thought of a better picture to represent that. 
As you can see, the most obvious thing on the pic is the incredible chaos that surrounds the individual. That chaos is Ne. It is colorful, diverse, and there are all sorts of things "floating around": art, music, math, science, even sports. This is how wide the range of interest of an Ne-dom user is. But all those things are represented by one simple symbol (eg. music-note, geography-globe) which only represent a very typical Ne-dom (specificly ENTP) trait: that they rather take just a sip from many different waters, than to decide to swim in one. ENTPs are proud of their wild, untamed and ever-changing, but not so serious knowledge, as for example, an INTJ would rather persue one goal, but be an EXPERT in it. 
Since the Ne part of the pic is very dominant and prominent, it coveres the biggest part of the pic, it is obviously a DOMINANT function, not auxiliary.

Secondly, we see the screws, aka the "wheels of thinking" in the individual's head. It is an obvious metaphor for Ti aka Introverted Thinking, which is the auxiliary function for ENTPs.
As I said, there is NO better picture out there that represents the ENTP's Ne-Ti connection. This describes it PERFECTLY clear!!! I was amazed honestly. You can see how the information flow gows and how is a thought being processed:

The ENTP individual initial communicating tool with external world is Ne. That's how we get... *don't be biased* Ooops, that's how THEY :wink: get stimuli for every sphere of their lives. "Ooh, I have an idea! It is outstanding and ground-breaking and revolutionary and visionary", says Ne. Then Ti jumps in and says: "That's great! I will help you analize it, "filter it" and break it down into its part". Those Ne-Ti are a cute couple! :kitteh:




ENFP (Ne-Fi)








This pic represents ENFPs two main cognitive functions, the Extroverted Intuition and the Introverted Feeling, and the mechanism between those two. 
As you can see in the picture, the Intuition is obviously external and it "invades" ENFP's individual's head. But I have noticed that in this picture the things that symbolize Ne are much more "softer" and "naive" than the objects representing ENTP's Ne. That is because ENFPs Ne is colored and affected by their Fi, which gives them the child-like enthusiasm wich is much more prominent than in the ENTP (after all, ENTP's temperament is a rational which is calmer and more collected by deffinition). 
The thought process of the Ne-Fi path goes like this: "Hey, I have an idea! It will be amazing and thrilling and I can't wait!", says the Ne. "Great! That triggers my emotions so that masterpiece that we will make will be colored by something very personal and dear. It will have an emotional connotationa and it must pass my moral values". Not to mention how eyes have always been a typical Fi symbol for me! It is our "only way" to see somebody's purest emotions.

Therefor ENTPs would write more non-sentimental songs which showcase their thoughts rather than feelings. The opposite goes for ENFPs. 
ENFPs, on the other hand would always check their inner "angel" in debates and say things such as: "That is not fair, that is not right" and they wouldn't really compromise their values.
ENTPs would check their inner "Machiavelli" in debates and say such things as: "That makes no sense, that's not logical", and they wouldn' really compromise their reasoning. 


There will be part 2 about AUXILIARY NE USERS (INTPS AND INFPS)!
Comming soon.


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@Elaihr I am glad that people like this thread. It is actually, the only thing in a LONG LONG time that I really am enthusiastic about, and NOT only MBTI! It's been a couple of years, believe it, or not, since I have been so persistant and dedicated to anything. Because yall like it, I will do anything for it not to get shut down. 
Although, I have to say, if anybody should be shut down, that should DEFFFFFFINITELY not be me! :wink: I never troll and I am very professional. I hope that it is ok to disagree with somebody :laughing: and I define my "disagreement" with scientific facts and with very deep and very rich explenations. It's obvious.

I like your Te picture, and I have to say, I avoid people with Te as dom. or aux. function. :laughing: :crazy:
I would like it if you check out my analyzing of the Ne-Ti / Ne-Fi connection in ENTP and ENFP via pictures. I did that becasue you gave me the idea! Ne can be a different pic when in different place and has a different connection. 

God bless you


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

PART 2: AUXILIARY NE USERS

INTPs and INFPs are the MBTI types who have Extroverted Intuition as their auxiliary function, which means it is in the second place. 
Auxiliary Ne is not as strong as dominant Ne, but it is still pretty visible. :crazy: 
When the auxiliary function is extroverted, that means that the dominant one HAS to be introverted. In INTP's case the dominant function is Ti (Introverted Thinking) and in INFPs cas it is Fi (Introverted Feeling). 

Let's see the Ti-Ne (INTP) connection first!








This picture describes the Ti-Ne connection perfectly! As you can see. Most of the objects on the picture are the my so-called "thinking wheels", as it is a very good visual presentation of the INTPs primary trait: logical thinking, analyzing and having this mechanism. 
Having an introverted cognitive function as the dominant one means that the individual is drawn to its own inner life. It is turned "internally", like the face is looking inside. When Ti is the dominant function, that means that the persons most natural behaviour is analyzing and "calculating" what's inside them: their thoughts, their needs, processes that happens in one's head. That is what the wheels and screw represent here. 
There are also these arrows wich point up, and that is exactly how I imagine Ne to be like a colorful cloud floating above somebody's mind. Everything colorful in the pic is the auxiliary Ne, wich is the main communicating tool with the outside world for the introverted individual that we are talking here about.
Ne's purpose in this case is to show to the world the brilliance and the diversity of what the calm and genious mind (Ti) has to offer. Ne auxiliary users are calm, maybe socially-awkward and shy. But that is the first impression. Once they are comfortable enough to unleash their auxiliary function, they can open up and, in their small circle of close people, can be almost as enthusiastic and energetic as ENTPs or ENFPs. But that happens once somebody is willing to reach down the cold surface of a Ti-dom, aka once the Ti-dom. is ready to show its inner Rainbow-man! :crazy:



Now, let's see the Fi-Ne connection:








This pic is really AWESOME as it represents the core of INFP's mindset. The most obvious thing here is the heart. It is strong, it is mighty, it is NOT empty (it has another heart in itself aka somebody / something that INFP truly cares for and loves). That heart is, ofcourse the dominant Fi (Introverted Feeling). It is the core, and the essence of the picture and of the INFPs person. It is th root, both figuratively and literally, as we can see a tree growing from it. The Fi (heart) is lifegiving. 
But, we can also see that it is covered in grass. After all, it IS introverted, it is COVERED, but the thing that covers it is very subtle and fragile - it's only grass. 

However, we can see that the heart is the absoulute center, the alpha and it forms a whole new world (I watched Aladdin yesterday :wink: :laughing: ). The Ne here is the whole pink sphere around the heart. The sphere consists of little hearts (INFPs have love for everybody and see good in anybody), birds (INFP's desire for freedom), clouds (INFPs often insecurities).
BUt one thing is for sure: the Ne that is unleashed thanks to the Fi is, in this case, LITERALLY colored by it. Every form of creativity that an INFP might involve in or make will be affected by their inner un-breakable moral compass. I have an acquaintance that is a INFP and she writes poems. So do I. But my poems are very ecclectic and non-personal, just philospohical and eccentric, with no rule-following in any way. Her poems are very introspective, all she talks about are her emotions, but not in a Taylor Swift cheesy kinda cheap way. This girl's poems (Ne) are are very poetic and vulnerable, but at the same time brave and daring (strong Fi). I have noticed that, no matter what place is Fi in, it will ALWAYS HUGELY affect the following ones.



Thank you for reading. It really took me a lot of time, but it is worth it. I hope you enjoy my essays and let that inspire you to try to portrait some other combination of cognitive functions. Diversity is fabulous! Be open-minded and see the little, but important differences in the things that seem the same at first! :crazy:


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@penny lane what are your thoughts? Would you like to add anything?


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

@Octopus1: Interesting interpretation of ENTPs vs ENFPs. It makes sense to me, but I'd like to collaborate (not necessarily meaning I disagree with anything you've written). My fiance is an ENFP and while I agree with you that they are firm in their values and use that as the main source when debating, they can (probably depending on personal differences) appear extremely blunt, as they don't always express their values as values, but rather as hard, logical facts (Te). Because of this I have found that from the ENTPs and ENFPs I've met (which means this is me arguing from personal experience, not any universal truth about respective type) the ENTPs have sometimes seemed more sensible and cordial even when debating (Ti seems to be more open to different arguments due to its investigating, problem solving and less judging nature) while the ENFPs sometimes go full truck-mode, because looking at Te-factors (what is logical lies within the external world, there's a common ground and there are things we all know to be true/correct) they are _right_, and not understanding that means you're basically stupid. This mainly seems to happen when an ENFP go into a Ne-Te loop though. There's usually a pretty soft, fuzzy feeling to them when they're balanced and in tune with themselves. Also I don't mean to say that ENFPs are closed minded, they're still Ne-doms so they're usually open to many interpretations, as long as they fit within their Fi-Te framework. 

At least that's how it seems to me. But it's highly likely that I'm biased: I obviously love an ENFP (I'm quite certain he wouldn't be my fiance otherwise) and living with one I have seen more negative traits than I guess you'd do in someone you just meet for a chat every now and then. And my functions are mirroring theirs, so my interpretation may be skewed... I'm trying to understand them as good as I can though


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

Extroverted Intuition:








Introverted Intuition:








Extroverted Feeling:








Introverted Feeling:








Extroverted Sensing:


----------



## Privy (Jan 10, 2016)

-Ni 






-Ni

View attachment 483818
- My own artwork; Ni 
View attachment 483834
- My own artwork; Ni [gets to the identity]

I'll post the other functions soon.


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@Elaihr well, I understand what you are saying and there is a very easy explanation for that (luckily for me, I have been typing for hours :laughing: ): the ENFPs, when arguing seem tough, and judging and blunt. That is due to their tertiary Te. I totally understand you when you say how ENTPs seem calmer when arguing. It is because of our Fe. 

In my previous posts I have analyzed the co-relation between the dominant and auxiliary functions, so, when it comes to an ENFP, I have stopped 'till Ne-Fi. That is the furthest I went in these posts. The thing you are adressing here has to do with tertiary functions, in his cas, Te, in my case Fe. 
Since we are extroverts (your fiance as an ENFP example, and me, as an ENTP example :laughing: ), our extraverted functions are the dominant one (Ne) and the tertiary one (Te/Fe). Since it is ARGUING we are talking about here, it is something that obviously wasn't easy enough to deal with just with the dominant or auxiliary function, as for the tertiary one is usaully "called for" in arguments and perifery under REAL LONG-TERM stress and depression. 

Now, just analyze this: his auxiliary and tertiary functions: Fi-Te! That's a MESS! Imagine a huge hot fireball (Fi) that is being thrown in all direction in a agressive manner (Te), hahah! Well, that's the Fi-Te combination. That is so sanguine-like and childish. That is the most impulsive combination. Just imagine the types who have it: Ne- Fi - Te - Si (ENFP) and Se-Fi, Te-Ni (ESFP).

The co-relation between the auxiliary and tertiary function is the "breaking point" and how somebody goes into an argument. That is a very sensitive place, since that is also the "transfer" between the functions we use effortlessly (dom and aux) and the subconcious one that are challenging (tert and per). Your fiance's probably thinking like this: Ne-he'll have an idea how to solve the problem, that doesn't help? Sh*t! Well let's try this. Fi. That is the LAST THING I am comfortable trying to sole the problem with. But, since that function is introverted, you won't SEE his feeling process in wich he will try to "forgive you". You will probably be screaming already, using your secondary Fe (manipulatively :wink and that's when he will just LET IT LOOSE and start to argue and use tertiary Te. Since you didn't know how to "appreciate" the Fi, which is not your fault, cause you didn't see it or knew for it. 
Fi-Te is the most DRAMATIC and CHILDISH combination and "part" of the thinking process. Just imagine Jimmy Fallon (ENFP) when he plays the games and how competitive he gets. It's cute, but it's annoying. Very impulsive, yet fragile. Than imagine Joey Tribbiani from Friends (ESFP) and his temper-tantrums. Of course, he is a CARICATURE of the ESFP, but those examples will help you undersatand this better. Remember: what you see is the Ne and Te aspect of your fiance's persona, but what he sees is Ne, Fi and Te, so respect his Fi and try to prevent things before they reach the Te point. Incourage him to not ignore and just skip the Fi part. Some men are uncomfortable talking about their emotions, espically Fi users. Let him now that he won't be laughed at and that he can share emotions if he wants.

On the other hand, us, ENTPs, are MUCH less neurotic, as this "critical bridge" between the conciousness and unconciousness (auxiliary and tertiary) is managed with Ti-Fe. Which gives as the calm cool head on the inside (good for us :wink and the warm exterior (even better for us :tongue. When I am arguing with somebody, honestly, if Ne doesn't help, I call the Ti to "think of something" and that thing that Ti made up is what Fe will "charm" the oponent with. So, yeah... A little emotional manipulation! :crazy:
No, but seriously, I am CRAZY in touch with other people's emotions (and so are other ENTPs as welll), and let's just say that I know EXACTLY what threads to pull to make that person feel the way I want him/her to feel, so that I can get what I want! :wink: Shhhh don't tell anybody! Hahaha. If ENFPs and ESFPs are childish and impulsive because of their Fi-Te, ENTPs (Ne-Ti-Fe-Si) and ESTPs (Se-Ti-Fe-Ni) are often accused of being "unsincere" and "calculated". I can see where one might see that, but that is not really the case. Or is it? :crazy:  Just think about the stereotypical roles ENTPs and ESTPs have in movies/books/pop-culture: ENTP the sexy-robot, likeable troublemaker, ESTP the bad boy. 
Ignore the "sexy part" :laughing: and imagine Jon Stewart and Bill Maher. Watch when THEY are interviewed, because that's when they show their try self (because Jon used to play a caricature of an ENTP in his show, although he really IS an ENTP in real life). Look at how they deal with conflict. Effortlessly.  They are both ENTPs. As far as ESTP goes, Miley Cyrus is a pretty good example. There are debates on weather she is an ESFP or ESTP, but I think she is a pretty clear ESTP, although I may be wrong. You may not like her (I adore her), but she is VERY intelligent and expressive. Watch this interview. 




Let me know if all of this helped you.


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@A Temperamental Flutist very good! It is also nice to see a girl ENTP! Where are you from, girl? @HoranOuros I am sorry, before I talk about your pics, I gotta ask you, does the "Horan" stand for "Niall Horan"? :crazy: Anyway, I am pretty impressed by your drawing. You are really in-detail about that Ni of yours, aren't you? :wink: I have to say that I agree with the first and the third one, howeverm the second one reminds me of Si (like, old pics and the past, I am sorry I can't use the fancy words anymore, I am tired of typing! LOL :laughing, and the fourth one seems Ne-ish to me. Could you explain what they represent to you?


----------



## FelixFahrenheit (Aug 9, 2014)

HoranOuros said:


> View attachment 483778
> -Ni
> View attachment 483794
> -Ni
> ...


This summarizes my experience of INFJs to date. Uncanny how similar Ni is seen by different INFJs.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

karmachameleon said:


> Haha okay says the 20 something emo adult with too much eyeliner who cried because she was a sensor.


I'm sorry you feel the need to resort to petty insults.

I hope you find something fulfilling in life, dear... :love_heart:


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Vespera said:


> I'm sorry you feel the need to resort to petty insults.
> 
> I hope you find something fulfilling in life, dear... :love_heart:


I hope you get better with eyeliner

see ya :laughing:


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

*It seems that asking nicely wasn't enough, so here's an official thread warning.

Stay on topic. Keep it civil. If you don't think you can do that, you should walk away from this thread. *

Thanks.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

@FelixFahrenheit

Woah. Nice! I loved how you used Tarot cards to represent Ni.

The black-and-white drawing of your own is gorgeous! I feel like, to me, it represents Introversion in general however. But that's the beauty of art.


----------



## FelixFahrenheit (Aug 9, 2014)

Vespera said:


> @FelixFahrenheit
> 
> Woah. Nice! I loved how you used Tarot cards to represent Ni.
> 
> The black-and-white drawing of your own is gorgeous! I feel like, to me, it represents Introversion in general however. But that's the beauty of art.


You mean to say that to @HoranOuros


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Here's my interpretations of the other functions as I see them.


*Ne*










*Ti*










*Fe

*









*Si

*


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

WOW! @Vespera! I am speachless! Way to go! The Si is especially original!


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

FelixFahrenheit said:


> You mean to say that to @_HoranOuros_


Whoops. :frustrating:


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@Elaihr did a genious thing. Not only did she stay on topic in a VERY creative manner, but she pushed it to the next level and she gave me an incredible idea. She posted a pic of a bruised leg saying how that is what it looks like to have Se inferior. I was amazed by the observation.

That inspired me to post pics of what it's like having a certain cognitive function as inferior. What are you lacking in? Each pic will be followed by a typical sentence of types that have that function as inferior. 


Inferior Ne (ISTJ, ISFJ)






"I can do a to-do list, but why did they give ME to paint a picture? I have no idea!"

Inferior Ni (ESTP, ESFP)






"How you doin' ?"

Inferior Se (INTJ, INFJ)






"I was crossing the street, thinking about Socrates and... Then BOOM!"

Inferior Si (ENTP, ENFP)






"I can't wash the dishes! I am working on my perpetuum mobile, I am going ice-skating, I am in a debate on personalitycafe.com I am.... Oh, I don't know where I am :crazy: "


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Inferior Fe (INTP, ISTP)






".........."

Inferior Fi (ENTJ, ESTJ)






" *Don't say this to anybody, but I have feelings deep deep deep...Deeper! DEEEEEEPER!!!! THERE you go! I told you it was deep down inside, you %[email protected]*!"

Inferior Te (INFP, ISFP)






"The land of the freeeeeee"

Inferior Ti (ENFJ, ESFJ)






"Whuuut?!"


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@Sun Daeva @Yukeetah guys I see you! :tongue: Don't be shy, join in!


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Oooh we're doing Inferiors?

When an IxFP starts tapping into their inferior Te it looks like this:


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Octopus1 said:


> @_Sun Daeva_ @_Yukeetah_ guys I see you! :tongue: Don't be shy, join in!


Easy there, tiger. I'll post a few 

*****

Ni - being attuned to the different masks - the different underlying perspectives - of someone's character










*****

Ni (again) - Recognizing the underlying patterns and archetypes a person carries in their psyche, slowly honing in to the core of a person's energetic signature










*****

Fe - attuned to the emotional imprint of the self on others, attuned to the reception of feeling of others, (carrying the emotion on the skin)










*****

Ti - deconstructing and rebuilding the world inside ones mental landscape










*****

Se - Inferior; extreme black & white version of it. Under-indulgence vs Over-indulgence.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Sun Daeva said:


> Octopus1 said:
> 
> 
> > @_Sun Daeva_ @_Yukeetah_ guys I see you!
> ...


Mind. Blown. I LOVE me some dark art. Those are gorgeous.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Vespera said:


> Te like the roaring lioness. Powerful, strong, and protective especially when paired with Fi. But it's very hard to control when stressed.


I don't think Te in and of itself is anything that interesting. It's just (extraverted) logic after all.

This could work for Te though:








Or maybe it's more Ti because it can give the idea of deconstrunction and reconstruction... While Te mostly cares that it serves its purpose.

Like this perhaps:








-

Anyway, trying to find pictures of how I "see" each function myself, but this is kind of hard so might take me a while. =P


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@Sun Daeva I can't help it, I'm a tiger!  There are some things I agree, some things I disagree with your views, but overall it is fine. I like how you managed to show the core of each function with very unpredictable and non-typical pics. Very INFJ-like.


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@Distortions hahaha! Your lion is ok for the Te, and her lionESS isn't?! What's THAT about?! And Te is FAR less logical thank Ti. When asked why, Te says: "Because (I say so)!", Ti says: "Because this comes from that and that is there and......" Ti can tell you the analizing process, while Te is about "getting things done", its executive, and it projects dogma on to the others!


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Octopus1 said:


> @_Distortions_ hahaha! Your lion is ok for the Te, and her lionESS isn't?! What's THAT about?! And Te is FAR less logical thank Ti. When asked why, Te says: "Because (I say so)!", Ti says: "Because this comes from that and that is there and......" Ti can tell you the analizing process, while Te is about "getting things done", its executive, and it projects dogma on to the others!


I'm not talking about which function is more logical here. You seem to be missing the point. Both when it comes to my post and Te.


----------



## Privy (Jan 10, 2016)

Vespera said:


> Oooh we're doing Inferiors?
> 
> When an IxFP starts tapping into their inferior Te it looks like this:


HAHAH! That expression exactly! lmbo


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

Pretty much how it feels like to be INFJ (by the* functions*, *no stereotypes here yo!*)...


*Ni Dom*









*Fe Sec*









*Ti Ter*









*Se Inf*


----------



## Privy (Jan 10, 2016)

- Fe







- Fe 







- Fe [subjective usage]







- Se 







- Se


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@HoranOuros you didn't tell me what does "Horan" stand for?


----------



## Privy (Jan 10, 2016)

- Ti







- Ti







- Ti

(For some reason it seems like Ti doms are the best at Magic the Gathering)


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@HoranOuros ow, well, I guess you just aren't good at comunicating.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Struggling a bit to find a picture I really like for Fi, but I think this works for *Fe*:









And I remember a friend once using jellyfish as a visual metaphor for Fe-Ti, which I can still see making some sense (though I don't remember the exact wording).

























(Idk, I've been looking at too many jellyfish pictures)

@_Aurus_
Lol, I think the overthinking could be in part caused by tertiary Ti though.


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@Distortions I am really interested to see how does a jellyfish represent Fe-Ti. It is weird for me to try to see how Fe-Ti works, since I know how my auxiliary Ti and tertiary Fe work (Ti-Fe) aka, the other way around. Hahaha
And do you mean Fe-Ti in the second and third place, as in ISFJ (Si-Fe-Ti-Ne) and INFJ (Ni-Fe-Ti-Se)? Cause otherwhise those two functions would be too far apart as in ESFJ (Fe-Si-Ne-Ti) and ENFJ (Fe-Ni-Se-Ti).
Explain the jellyfish.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Ti: 










Te:










Ni: 










Ne: 










Si:










Se:










Fi:










Fe:










Ugh, I tried and failed, but I hope I made some sense.


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@SimplyRivers WOW! This is one of the best yet. It is very well done. I am especially impressed with the Ni and Ne pictures. How many things affect one (the individual) and get their simbol in her/him - Ni. How one thing can expand into a huge (the water that could've been an ocean)- Ne. 
I have to disagree with your Si picture as it is a typical Ti pic. I have done something similar earlier in the thread (somewhere in the middle) where I wrote an essay on Ne and different co-relations it may have with different functions in different users. Your "Si" pic is almost identical to the "Ti" part of the Ne-Ti connection of the pic. Go ahead and check it out. I have wrote about INTPs, as well . You won't regret it. 

Anyway, since I see that you have marvelous reasoning skills (no wonder, you Ti dominant fellow  ), could you PLEASE help me with this thread. I guess I didn't really give it an alluring title so it didn't attract many people. Your opinion would help me, so thank you in advance. Here is te link please read it and help me with it: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...-type-janoskians-cutie-ariana-grandes-ex.html

God bless you


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

Ni:






















Fe


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

Ti: I went a bit of a different route here I think; it was tricky finding one I liked for Ti. I hope it comes across okay. The picture works well by itself, but I think it's even stronger if you visualize the paper as being inside the person's mind.








Se:








How I picture inferior Se a lot of the time:








This was fun! I love seeing everyone's contributions.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Fi:








Ne:








Si:








Te:


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@imaginaryrobot I am glad that you had fun, as it WAS the main reason for starting the thread in the first place. Thank you for participating. You did a great job! :wink: Hahah I seem to get along really well with INFJs. NO WONDER! 

Now, can you PLEASE help me with this thread, say your opinion, I REALLY need it, since I didn't really put an attractive title so there aren't many views on the thread, but it would really mean a lot to me if you could help me with this, I would really appreciate that. And I think, honestly that Ni-dom users are best at these kind of stuff: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...-type-janoskians-cutie-ariana-grandes-ex.html

God bless you!


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

@SimplyRivers 
I especially like your picture for Ni. It's a unique choice, I think, and it's a simple picture but shows a lot more. I think it's really neat how it involves both the future, cause-and-effect aspect of Ni (with the cue ball lined up before hitting into the others) as well as can represent an "aha" moment... the moment the cue ball hits and sets the other ones in motion. They just need that one thing to get them going!

..I'm not sure if you intended for either of those interpretations specifically, but either way, nice!


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

Distortions said:


> Struggling a bit to find a picture I really like for Fi, but I think this works for *Fe*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, it could, but Ni Dom is exactly this: You have a possibility. 99% of chance of going ok, 1% of chance of going wrong. Ni Dom's reason that there is no reason to focus on the odds of this possibility going well, because if it goes well there is nothing to worry about, however the 1% chance might be bad, so we focus on 1% of chance (this is subconscious, but if you look into it you will see that i am right).
Wanting or not this is textbook overthinking, because the situation isn't suitable for worry, so we forget our positive outlook and start walking towards perfection and go away from bad odds, which can cause overthinking in reasonable 50/50 situations. And that's probably also why many INFJs can have problems in maintaining things (started something, didn't go through it to the end), act impulsively and daredevilish (can have addictive behaviour at times) to escape the overthinking and go explore and relax and also looking out for their needs, relaxing and taking care of health,etc. 
Btw this really sounds like So,Sx,Sp (respectively) from enneagram lol.


----------



## NineTypesOfLight (Aug 21, 2011)

Si 

View attachment 484562


Fe

View attachment 484530


Ti

View attachment 484538


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@NineTypesOfLight what the hell is "J"? :laughing:


----------

